# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  Adobe-style Control Set

## squared

Here are some Adobe-style controls I created. Feel free to suggest new ones. This is a work in progress.

Unfortunately, I don't have the correct font right now. It will be packaged with the next release.

This project is done without images. If you use these controls, please rate.

----------


## afdoal

can u convert this control for VB6

----------

